# Laser Card -How much can you spend in a day?



## nolo77 (12 Jul 2010)

My son has an AIB Laser Card and is coming home from London tomorrow. I know the cash withdrawal limit is €600 per day.  
If I was to ask him to pick up an iPad for me (which would cost more than €600) would the cash withdrawal limit apply?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (12 Jul 2010)

With BOI if you enter your pin number to do a transaction there is no limit. The limit is €700 if used over the phone etc. 

Not sure of terms abroad.


----------



## Willy Fogg (13 Jul 2010)

Instore the limit is generally €1500. However, the stores in the UK may not be able to accept his Laser card for payment.


----------



## Gulliver (13 Jul 2010)

The limit per transaction on a Laser card is about €1400.  Of course, a Laser card will not be accepted in London.  It may be accepted as Maestro, if it carries that brand.  Many outlets in London do not accept Maestro, however


----------



## nolo77 (13 Jul 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. AIB just informed me that you can only withdraw up to *€250* on your Laser Card when abroad!!  And his card might not be recognised outside of Ireland for purchases! 
He was going to buy at Dixons at the airport so they might be more open to accepting "foreign" debit cards.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Jul 2010)

nolo77 said:


> He was going to buy at Dixons at the airport so they might be more open to accepting "foreign" debit cards.


 
Is there a Dixons ins Dublin Airport ? If so, then a LASER card should be OK.

If abroad, a card without a Maestro logo is worthless. With a Maestro logo, it's then a Maestro payment, and no longer LASER.


----------



## Moral Ethos (13 Jul 2010)

This why they are being phased out and being replaced by laser.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Jul 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> This why they are being phased out and being replaced by ..


 
VISA Debit ?


----------



## Moral Ethos (13 Jul 2010)

Silly me.


----------

